# High jumpin' GSD



## dorito17 (May 13, 2009)

My GSD is the HIGHEST jumper! She is 10 months old and she will jump 8 ft. for a frisbee/ball. She always heels! She will sit, stay, lay down, roll over, and also she will sit, stay and lay down, while you throw a ball and tell her "find it" she'll go find it and bring it back.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Welcome to the board. Do you have any pictures of your girl?

Please be careful letting a young dog jump that high. It is not good for their still-forming growth plates.


----------



## dorito17 (May 13, 2009)

When ever I can I throw the frisbee/ball low and I will also try to get some photos of my girl soon!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I would not recommend allow a German Shepherd to jump like that until they are fully grown.


----------

